# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  مجموعة من قصص جميلة جدا مختاره بعناية ستفيدك في حياتك !

## نور عبدالرحمن

مجموعة من قصص جميلة جدا مختاره بعناية ستفيدك في حياتك !
.
البنت Regina Wyllie عندها 9 سنوات ومصورة أفراح محترفة عليها طلب كبير جدًا من العرايس وبتصور لمجلات وممثلين محليين في سكتلندا. أتعلمت التصوير وهي عمرها 3 سنوات فقط، في سباق دراجات مع أبوها ومن وقتها وهي عاشقة للتصوير وبدأت مهنتها الإحترافية وهي عمرها 7 سنوات فقط وفي تزايد كل يوم!!!
– – – – – – – – – – –
.
كان الفيزيائي العظيم ” ألبرت أينشتاين ” عندما يواجه مشكلة أو يفكر في مسألة معقدة يخلد إلى الوحدة ويلعب المزيكا على آلته المفضلة، الكمان، وبيقول أن المزيكا من أكثر الأشياء التي تصفي ذهنه وروحه وتفتح مداركه للتعامل بأفضل شكل مع أي مشكلة أو مسألة معقدة. ولم يكن وحده في تلك المسألة، أغلب الفيزيائيين الكبار في ألمانيا والنمسا وغيرهم ممن قادوا الثورة العلمية في القرن العشرين كانوا محترفين في الموسيقى حتى أن مؤسس ميكانيكا الكم ماكس بلانك كان هيدرس الموسيقى بدلًا من الفيزياء وأغلبهم عمومًا كان بيشعر بأن هناك ترابط كبير جدًا بين الفرعين وأن الموسيقى مثل الفيزياء من أروع تجسيدات الجمال والتناغم في الكون. المزيكا هي الشيء الذي لا يمكن التعبير عنه بكلمات، وفي نفس الوقت لا يمكن أن يظل صامتــًا كما يقول فيكتور هوجو، وبدونها الحياة ستكون غلطة مثلما قال نيتشة.
.
الحاجة إللي فعلًا نفسي أعملها واللي لو رجع بيا الزمن %100 مؤكد هعملها هي إني أتعلم آلتين – تلاتة. وللمزيد: قصص جميلة
– – – – – – – – – – –
.
الملياردير البرازيلي Thane Scarpa أعلن إنه هيدفن سيارته البنتلي (تمنها يقارب 10 مليون جنيه) لكن تكون معاه في حياته بعد الموت. الناس صبت عليه جم غضبها وإنتقادها ودمروه نقد على إنه مغرور وأناني ومحدث نعمة وعديم الإحساس بمعاناة الآخرين وأنه كان المفترض يتبرع بها للأعمال الخيرية، ولكن على الرغم من النقد فضل مكمل حملته وكل يوم يرفع صور لنفسه وهو مقترب من دفنها ودعى الكثير من وكالات الإعلام للذهاب لحدث دفن السيارة، ولكن قبل دفنها بلحظات، وقف جميع وسائل الإعلام والناس وأوضح أن الموضوع كان مجرد خدعة وان ما بدى للناس على أنه شيء أناني ومغرور هو في الحقيقة واحد من أكبر الحملات الخيرية على الإطلاق.
.
في خطابه أوضح للناس أنهم كانوا غاضبين جدًا من دفن سيارة، بينما هم يدفنوا ما هو أغلى من السيارة كثيرًا، namely الأعضاء البشرية، الناس تدفن القلب والكبد والعيون وما إليه بينما تلك الأعضاء من الممكن أن تساند في إنقاذ ملايين آخرين يحتاجوها بشدة، فإذا كانوا أتهموه بالغرور وعدم الإحساس بسبب دفنه لسيارة وعدم التبرع بها للحملات الخيرية، فليفكروا في قرارتهم بدفن الأعضاء التي من الممكن تنقذ حياة ملايين آخرين وبما يمكن وصفها، وأنه متبرع بجميع أعضاؤه (وطبعًا السيارة) وثروته للأعمال الخيرية، فهل ستأخذ انت أيضــًا تلك الخطوة؟ كانت من أكبر الحملات العبقرية على الإطلاق في طريقتها وعدد الناس الذين جذبت إنتباههم وتحقيق الغرض. اقرأ أيضاً: قصص جميلة جدا
– – – – – – – – – – –


أتمنى أن تكون هذه القصص الجميلة أفادتكم ببعض من دروس الحياة 
أتمنى لكم حياة أجمل ويوم سعيد أصدقائي ^ _ ^

----------

